# What color is this?



## Minimor (Jan 1, 2009)

Just curious what color you all would call this colt?







"Magic" does not have a dorsal stripe. I do believe he carries frame (maternal grandsire is a frame overo) and probably sabino

When I first saw him last summer I thought perhaps a silver dapple, same as his mom. But then when I looked more closely at his mom, I wasn't sure she is a silver dapple, or if she is an unusual shade of flaxen chestnut....her papers say chestnut, which doesn't really mean anything. Now as I look at her photo again, I'm back to thinking silver dapple. She doesn't have a dorsal stripe or leg markings as far as I can remember.

Her sire is a red dun (Ltd's Two-Tone Trigger) and her dam is a silver dapple (according to AMHR)...this is a photo of Magic and his mother back in the summer...




Anyway, his breeder registered him as "silver grey" meaning silver dapple. AMHR apparently didn't see any silver, so put him down as grey. Whatever he is, the one thing I know he isn't is "grey"...wish they'd put him down as silver dapple or chestnut.

If he's silver dapple he's a different shade than any of our other silver dapple horses.


----------



## Teresa (Jan 1, 2009)

It's hard to tell with his winter coat on, but he looks very much like my gelding who when clipped is a silver dapple.


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 1, 2009)

AMHR needs to train their people better.

Since neither parent is a gray, this colt can not be a gray. For them to change the color from what just may be the correct color to an impossible color is so wrong.

Typically a silver dapple will show up more in the summer months or when clipped down in it's first year. He is either a liver chestnut with the silver gene for his flaxen mane and tail or he is a silver dapple. My guess is silver dapple.

If one has to change the color with AMHR and they charge for it, I would make sure that they don't.


----------



## Jill (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd say silver black / silver dapple or maybe smokey silver black


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jan 1, 2009)

My vote: Silver black


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi,

She remind me so much like my mare..

I believe it is silver dapple..

Here is Misty

(both taken last week)









(this one taken as last year)





(This one taken in late springtime of 2008)





(Then this is middle of the summer)





Love silver dapples!!..


----------



## Minimor (Jan 1, 2009)

RockinS--your mare looks almost exactly the same color as my little guy--I wouldn't have expected to see that nice dappled coat on her in summer. silver dapple Magic must be--I'll have to contact AMHR and see if they will fix his papers up to show him as silver dapple, since that was the intention when the breeder sent in his application with 'silver grey' as his color.

I also have to convince that breeder to use silver black or silver dapple rather than silver grey



....but, at AMHR it must depend on who works on the papers, because I know this same breeder has sent in "silver grey" before and had the papers come back showing "silver dapple" instead.

I don't have any silver blacks that are this 'chocolate' in color. All of mine have been quite light colored as foals, and they darken up with age until they are almost black with the white mane and tail...this chocolate colored foal is a first for me.

Thanks all!


----------



## shelly (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to agree on Silver Dapple as he looks very similar to my mare-Sahara!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd say a silver dapple as well


----------

